# Brilliant Anti Smoking Ad From Thailand!!!



## Stroodlepuff (31/10/13)

Gave me goosebumps


----------



## Nightfearz (31/10/13)

kry hierdie tough outjie sommer n' knop in die keel...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (31/10/13)

Freaking brilliant!!! 
I waited for someone in the add to drop his pack of smokes, and walk away

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/11/13)

Absolutely awesome!!!


----------

